# Blue Bolt Berried - QUESTION!



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well long story short - 

I bought a few taiwan bees, couldn't resist, just always loved how they looked and since my blue rilis tank was prolific and healthy I just put them in with the rilis. 

I didn't expect any breeding to go on, and I've been admiring them - but today I notice one of the blue bolts fanning alot - and under the right light some berries! A pleasant surprise!! 


Well so now I am wondering is it harder to raise the shrimplets then the rili babies or ???

The eggs are all light colored, and I don't know who the daddy is! Is there a way to know how long shes been berried? I havn't seen her for over 2 weeks - until today! My tank is pretty densely planted and alot of moss.

Thank you!

Sorry for the poor quality pics, its my cell and the only lighting under which I could actually see the berries.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats on the berried Bolt!

Bolts and Black King Kongs are some of the easier TBs to breed. That being said, they can still be much more fickle and picky about their eggs. Try to keep your water VERY stable, and you will be OK. They will behave like most other shrimp babies. Keep in mind that they also grow slower than other shrimps.

I had mine get berried 4 times, and each time she got uncomfortable and threw away all her eggs. All water parameters are fine, too. 

Just takes a lot of patience! I wish you the best of luck. Please keep us updated, who knows how long she has been berried :O


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

BBs are much easier than BKK and WR. That being said, like all mommas they like peace and quiet when they are preggie, and don't want to have to compete with rambuncous males for food, so they spend a lot of time hidden away.

Problem with this is you will NOT see the babies until they are approx. 1-2 weeks, and with a heavily planted tank, chances are you won't until they are a good bit older.

I would put her in her own breeder box and keep her comfortable with some soil from the main tank to line the bottom, a chunk of moss to pick over, some floaters and an airstone (fed thru the top hole of the lid)

This is how I get to see how many babies the momma delivers, and what colors they are (if I don't know who the male is)

Once she delivers she will probably molt and can be put back into the main tank to get bred again. You keep the babies for a week or so until they are crawling around good then pour them into the main tank.....this helps survival rate and gives you the pleasure of seeing them born.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

woopderson said:


> Just takes a lot of patience! I wish you the best of luck. Please keep us updated, who knows how long she has been berried :O


Thanks for the info, I will let update to let you know the outcome...I am pretty patient so guess I will just wait to see what happens!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

good idea bettaforu, I will definately put her in her own breeder box to observe what happens. I think I made a mistake because she could possibly be berried by a crs shrimp. I had a few in the tank and being naive I presumed they wouldn't breed based on the "difficult" breeding rating I read on various sites. I also have a possible blue bolt male and a possible mischling male as well... So I guess if she was pregnant by the crs I should expect what as the outcome? Mischlings?


----------

